# Ländernamen mit / ohne Artikel



## Glockenblume

Hallo allerseits!

In einer anderen Diskussion ist erwähnt worden, dass es besser sei,_ Iran_ und _Irak_ ohne Artikel zu gebrauchen.
Das ist mir ganz neu (aber ich glaube es durchaus), und deshalb möchte ich Fragen dazu stellen:
Logischerweise müsste es dann heißen:
_das interessante Iran
das interessante Irak_
Ist das so richtig?

Welche anderen Staaten sind von dieser Neuerungsregel betroffen?
Wie sieht es beispielsweise aus mit:
_Kongo, Sudan, Vietnam, ... ?_
_Türkei ... ?_

Vielen Dank im voraus
Glockenblume


----------



## cuore romano

Türkei fällt schon mal raus, weil sie weiblich ist: die Türkei.

Stimmt, müsste es. Klingt aber...  
Ansonsten hier noch einmal der link  

http://www.uni-marburg.de/cnms/iranistik/studium/materialien/iranartikel

Da "wir" aber bislang _der Iran_ gesagt haben, dürfte es bei _der interessante Iran_ u.a. bleiben.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_Irak/Kongo/Sudan _hatten den Artikel im Englischen _(the Iraq)_. Ihn auch im Deutschen wegzulassen, bloß weil er im Englischen außer Gebrauch geraten ist, halte ich für einen gänzlich überflüssigen Anglizismus, der offenbar Weltläufigkeit vorspiegeln soll _("Ich schaue CNN").

_Beim Iran verhält es sich anders: Hier gab's den Artikel im Englischen nicht, seine nunmehrige Weglassung scheint aber dem Muster der Weglassung bei den anderen Ländernamen zu folgen: _kein Artikel im Englischen > kein Artikel im Deutschen. _Während ich also dies für kein gültiges Argument halten kann, ist jenes, das im verlinkten Artikel genannt wird, in der Tat stichhaltig, nämlich die Artikellosigkeit des Persischen. Diesem Argument kann ich folgen, ich werde daher meinen Sprachgebrauch umstellen. 


PS
Man möge mir einen Ausflug ins Englische erlauben: Goethe fuhr noch _ins Tyrol_,  was uns bis heute _the Tyrol _beschert.


----------



## bearded

> Schimmelreiter
> Artikellosigkeit des Persischen


Muss man folgern, dass Deutsch sich an den sprachlichen Gebrauch des jeweiligen Landes anpassen soll?  Auf Arabisch heißt Marokko_ al Maghribiya (das Marokko)...._


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Muss man folgern, dass Deutsch sich an den sprachlichen Gebrauch des jeweiligen Landes anpassen soll?  Auf Arabisch heißt Marokko_ al Maghribiya (das Marokko)...._


Nun, _den _Maghreb haben wir ja. Dem Land brauchen wir keinen Artikel zu verpassen, wo doch die artikellose Bezeichnung etabliert ist.

Ich hab' ja den umgekehrten Gedanken beschrieben: dort keinen Artikel zu gebrauchen, wo der Landessprache das Phänomen des Artikels fremd ist.


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich hab' ja den umgekehrten Gedanken beschrieben: dort keinen Artikel zu gebrauchen, wo der Landessprache das Phänomen des Artikels fremd ist.


Fahre ich dann _nach Niederlande_, weil dieses Land in der dortigen Landessprache "Nederland" (ohne Artikel) heißt?

PS: Bei den USA ist es ja einfacher, das sind _*The* United States (of America)_, also reise ich in _*Die *Vereinigten Staaten*.*_


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Muss man folgern, dass Deutsch sich an den sprachlichen Gebrauch des jeweiligen Landes anpassen soll?  Auf Arabisch heißt Marokko_ al Maghribiya (das Marokko)...._


Nicht ganz. Der Landesname ist _al-Maghrib_ (=_der Maghreb_); wir verwenden den Namen aber etwas weiter gefasst für das historische Maurenreich. _Maghribiya _ist ein Adjektiv (=_Marokkanisch _oder =_Maghrebinisch_), das im offiziellen Namen _al-Mamlaka al-Maghribiya _(wörtlich: _das westliche Königreich; _oder noch wörtlicher: _das Königreich das Westliche_) gebraucht wird.


----------



## manfy

cuore romano said:


> http://www.uni-marburg.de/cnms/iranistik/studium/materialien/iranartikel



 Also ich finde die Argumentation in diesem Link weder überzeugend noch mächtig sinnvoll!
Wenn ich mich plötzlich nach der Muttersprache des entsprechenden Landes richten soll, dann hieße es jetzt also "die Frankreich" entsprechend dem französichen "la France"???
Was wird dann aus der Mogolei/Mandchurei/Ukraine? Sollen wir hier über das gleiche Konzept hinwegblicken, weil es sich um sonderbare Schriftzeichen handelt, die nur von einer geringen Anzahl westlicher Sprecher beherrscht werden?

Ich halte das eher für 'nen "wet dream" eines veränderunghungrigen Linguisten!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Nun ist _Iran _aber in den westlichen Sprachen keine lange etablierte Bezeichnung, sondern auf Betreiben der iranischen/persischen Regierung seit den dreißiger Jahren mehr oder weniger, wirklich breit aber erst seit der islamischen Revolution gebräuchlich. Da kann man also noch dran drehen, wenn man erfährt, dass Farsi keine Artikel kennt (also nicht nur beim Landesnamen nicht, sondern überhaupt nicht).

_Mongolei_ und _Mandschurei _folgen wohl den _-ei_-Ländernamen _Türkei, Lombardei _etc.

Bei der _Ukraine_ wäre zwar die Artikellosigkeit der dortigen Sprache ins Treffen zu führen, doch ist das Wort ja historisch kein Staatsname, sondern bedeutet _Grenze/Grenzmark/Mark_, vgl. _​*die* Mark Brandenburg._


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Nicht ganz. Der Landesname ist _al-Maghrib_ (=_der Maghreb_); wir verwenden den Namen aber etwas weiter gefasst für das historische Maurenreich. _Maghribiya _ist ein Adjektiv (=_Marokkanisch _oder =_Maghrebinisch_), das im offiziellen Namen _al-Mamlaka al-Maghribiya _(wörtlich: _das westliche Königreich; _oder noch wörtlicher: _das Königreich das Westliche_) gebraucht wird.


Was Du da schreibst, stimmt genau.  Es ist allerdings so, dass viele Marokkaner, den offiziellen Namen abkürzend, von sich selber sagen ''ich stamme _min al Maghribiya'' _(aus dem westlichen ((Königreich)) = aus Marokko ). Auf jeden Fall, auch wenn man als Landesnamen _al Maghrib_ betrachtet, so besitzt dieser Name immerhin einen Artikel.  Unter dem Begriff ''der Maghreb'' versteht man gewöhnlich - in Deiner wie in meiner Sprache ('il Magreb') - fast ganz Nordwest-Afrika, wie Du richtig schreibst ('' das historische Maurenreich'' ).
SR hat allerdings geklärt, dass sein Argument die ,,Regel'' betrifft  >kein Artikel, wo die Landessprache keinen besitzt<, und ich bin jetzt gespannt, wie er auf ablativs Frage bezüglich der Niederlande antworten wird. 
EDIT
ERst jetzt sehe ich SRs #9, und ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass dieser Grundsatz, wonach man sich im Deutschen an der An- oder Abwesenheit des Artikels in der jew. Landessprache orientieren soll, mir nach wie vor zweifelhaft erscheint.  Jede Sprache besitzt eigene Sprachgebräuche, die von jenen anderer Sprachen - meiner Meinung nach - nur wenig abhängig sind.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> ich bin jetzt gespannt, wie er auf ablativs Frage bezüglich der Niederlande antworten wird.


_Niederlande _ist ein deutsches Wort, kein niederländisches (vgl. _Nederland_), es folgt daher _in deutschen *Landen *_ deutscher Grammatik. Analog hab' ich in einem andern Thread geschrieben, dass _Rom _und _Venedig _deutsche Wörter sind und im Genus daher deutschen Regeln folgen.


----------



## Glockenblume

Als Zwischenbilanz bedanke ich mich schon einmal für die zahlreichen Antworten (ich vergesse es leicht, wenn ich mich noch nicht bedankt habe, deshalb mache ich es lieber bisschen verfrüht ).

Noch einmal zurück zu der Frage z. B. Iran:
Soll man dann schreiben:
_in Iran _
aber 
_der interessante Iran_?
Diesen Genuswechsel empfinde ich als störend ...

Oder:
_Das interessante Iran_?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Glockenblume said:


> Soll man dann schreiben:
> _in Iran _
> aber
> _der interessante Iran_?
> Diesen Genuswechsel empfinde ich als störend ...
> 
> Oder:
> _Das interessante Iran_?


Die zugrundeliegende Frage ist offenbar, ob der artikellose Gebrauch zwingend das sächliche Genus bedeutet oder ob nicht dennoch das Genus männlich sein kann.

Mir fällt das Land - nicht der Fluss - _Niger_ ein. 

Ich würde sagen (oder jedenfalls für zulässig halten): 
_Niger ist ein Rohstoffexporteur mit dem Hauptexportprodukt Uran und Erdöl._
http://www.giz.de/de/weltweit/315.html
Dennoch würde ich am männlichen Genus festhalten: _der interessante Niger

_Analog:
_Iran ist ein interessantes Land - der interessante Iran_


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> Die zugrundeliegende Frage ist offenbar, ob der artikellose Gebrauch zwingend das sächliche Genus bedeutet oder ob nicht dennoch das Genus männlich sein kann.



Das heißt demnach, den meist artikellos gebrauchten Ländernamen liegt ein Genus zugrunde, das nicht zwangsläufig neutrum ist?
Dann muss ich in diesem Punkt umlernen  ...
Gilt das noch für weitere Kategorien als Ländernamen?
Bei Städtenamen habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie alle neutrum sind - aber ist dem tatsächlich so?
Und gibt es bei denjenigen Regionen, die artikellos gebraucht werden, maskuline oder feminine?


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> Noch einmal zurück zu der Frage z. B. Iran:
> Soll man dann schreiben:
> _in Iran_


Nein bloß nicht! Ich versuche normalerweise mich dogmatischer Werturteile zu enthalten aber das ist einfach nur schrecklich. Es heißt _der Iran, _mit Artikel; Punkt.


Glockenblume said:


> Dann muss ich in diesem Punkt umlernen  ...


Das halte ich für verfrüht. In ein paar Jahrzehnten könnte man den Punkt vielleicht noch einmal diskutieren. Stand heute würde ich aber immer noch behaupten, dass_ Iran_ und _Niger_ ohne Artikel gelegentliche, von der Regel abweichende Verwendungen sind und noch kein Umdenken im Regelwerk erfordern.


----------



## fdb

In der deutschsprachigen Iranistik sagt und schreibt man “Iran”, nicht “der Iran”. z.B.:

Iran und die Reformbewegung im Osmanischen Reich : persische Staatsmänner, Reisende und Oppositionelle unter dem Einfluss der Tanẓīmāt / Anja Pistor-Hatam. 1992 

Iran und Griechenland in der Kommagene / Jacques Duchesne-Guillemin. 1984 

Iran und iranisch geprägte Kulturen : Studien zum 65. Geburtstag von Bert G. Fragner / herausgegeben von Markus Ritter, Ralph Kauz und Birgitt Hofmann. 2008 

Iran und Turan : Historisch-geographische und ethnologische Untersuchungen über den ältesten Schauplatz der indischen Urgeschichte / von Hermann Brunnhofer. 1889 

Iran und Turfan : Beiträge Berliner Wissenschaftler, Werner Sundermann zum 60. Geburtstag gewidmet / herausgegeben von Christiane Reck und Peter Zieme. 1995


----------



## berndf

Buch*titel *sind hier wenig aussagekräftig. Hier finden oft Verkürzungen statt, die in Texten nie vorkämen: Beispiel: _Schweiz und EU: Standortbestimmung und Perspektiven in der Verkehrspolitik_. In Texten würde man den Artikel bei _Schweiz _nie weglassen.


----------



## fdb

berndf said:


> Buch*titel *sind hier wenig aussagekräftig.



Zugegeben. Bessere Beispiele: 

Im Sommer 1996 bot sich mir im Verlaufe eines Aufenthalts *im Iran* die Gelegenheit, der Frage nachzugehen, ob es im *Osten Irans*, in der Provinz Chorasan, noch Araber gibt. (U. Seeger, Heidelberg 2002)

Die weite Verbreitung der aramäischen Schrift* in Iran *bedeutet jedoch nicht, daß der notwendige Prozeß der Anpassung einer fremden Schreibtradition an die *Sprachen* *Irans* mühelos und schnell verlief. (W. Sundermann 1975)

Das ist übliche Fachsprache in unserer Diziplin.


----------



## Glockenblume

fdb said:


> Im Sommer 1996 bot sich mir im Verlaufe eines Aufenthalts im Iran die Gelegenheit, der Frage nachzugehen, ob es im *Osten Irans*, in der Provinz Chorasan, noch Araber gibt. (U. Seeger, Heidelberg 2002)
> 
> Die weite Verbreitung der aramäischen Schrift in Iran bedeutet jedoch nicht, daß der notwendige Prozeß der Anpassung einer fremden Schreibtradition an die *Sprachen* *Irans* mühelos und schnell verlief. (W. Sundermann 1975)
> 
> Das ist übliche Fachsprache in unserer Diziplin.



Wie ich feststelle, ist die Verwendungsweise in diesen Zeilen uneinheitlich.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Glockenblume said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noch einmal zurück zu der Frage z. B. Iran:
> Soll man dann schreiben:
> _in Iran_
> 
> 
> 
> Nein bloß nicht!
Click to expand...




fdb said:


> Im Sommer 1996 bot sich mir im Verlaufe eines Aufenthalts *im Iran* die Gelegenheit, der Frage nachzugehen, ob es im *Osten Irans*, in der Provinz Chorasan, noch Araber gibt.


Ist das nicht die Versöhnung unserer Standpunkte? Artikellos, außer bei Präpositionen.



Das hat sich mit Glockenblumes Post gekreuzt. Ich seh' die _Uneinheitlichkeit_ als Chance (siehe oben). Denn _in/an/auf Iran _klingt wirklich igitt.


----------



## fdb

Schimmelreiter said:


> Artikellos, außer bei Präpositionen.



Bei Seeger anscheinend; bei Sundermann nicht.


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ist das nicht die Versöhnung unserer Standpunkte? Artikellos, außer bei Präpositionen.


Dann fassen wir einmal zusammen:
Es gibt nach dieser Theorie:
- Ländernamen, die artikellos sind, außer, wenn sie durch ein Attribut (Adjektiv, Genitiv-Attribut, Präpositionalattribut) ergänzt werden. Sie sind alle neutrum. (Oder täusche ich mich? Langsam bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ... )
- Ländernamen, die grundsätzlich mit Artikel verwendet werden: die Schweiz, die Türkei, die Mongolei ...
(Gehören dazu nur die femininen oder auch manche maskulinen?)
- Ländernamen, die eine Zwischenstellung innenehmen:
meist artikellos, aber mit Artikel, wenn ein Attribut oder eine Präposition hinzugefügt wird
(Gehören dazu nur maskuline Ländernamen? Welche?)

Also, drei verschiedene Kategorien, multipliziert mit verschiedenen Genera - Prost Mahlzeit!


----------



## berndf

Ich halte das für zu kompliziert. Ich würde es so zusammenfassen:
Regel 1: Ländernamen werden grundsätzlich mit bestimmtem Artikel verwandt.
Regel 2: Der bestimmte Artikel wird weggelassen, wenn der Name Singular Neutrum ist und nicht mit einem Attribut verknüpft ist.

_Der Iran_ (Maskulin)
_Die Schweiz_ (Feminin)
_Die Niederlande _(Neutrum Plural)
_Das große Russland_ (Neutrum Singular mit Attribut)
_Das Russland _(Neutrum Singular ohne Attribut)

Variante: Bei maskulinen Namen (Beispiele: _Niger, Tschad, Iran_) *kann* der Artikel unter denselben Bedingungen wie bei Namen im Neutrum weggelassen werden. (Man muss aber nicht und ich werd's auch weiterhin nicht tun.)

Bei femininen Namen wäre mir keine Ausnahme bekannt (*_die Regierung Ukraines_).


----------



## Glockenblume

berndf said:


> Ich halte das für zu kompliziert. Ich würde es so zusammenfassen:
> Regel 1: Ländernamen werden grundsätzlich mit bestimmtem Artikel verwandt.
> Regel 2: Der bestimmte Artikel wird weggelassen, wenn der Name Singular Neutrum ist und nicht mit einem Attribut verknüpft ist.
> 
> _Der Iran_ (Maskulin)
> _Die Schweiz_ (Feminin)
> _Die Niederlande _(Neutrum Plural)
> _Das große Russland_ (Neutrum Singular mit Attribut)
> _Das Russland _(Neutrum Singular ohne Attribut)
> 
> Variante: Bei maskulinen Namen (Beispiele: _Niger, Tschad, Iran_) *kann* der Artikel unter denselben Bedingungen wie bei Namen im Neutrum weggelassen werden. (Man muss aber nicht und ich werd's auch weiterhin nicht tun.)
> 
> Bei femininen Namen wäre mir keine Ausnahme bekannt (*_die Regierung Ukraines_).


Grundsätzlich gefällt mir Deine Zusammenfassung.

Dennoch habe ich noch ein paar Fragen und Anmerkungen:

1.) Ist berndfs Zusammenfassung *Konsens* unter den hier mitdiskutierenden Foristen?

2.) "Bei maskulinen Namen" > Heißt das "bei *allen* maskulinen Namen" oder "bei* manchen* maskulinen Namen"?
Im zweiten Fall: Bei welchen?

3.) Das, was du schreibst, betrifft *Länder*namen. 
Bei Namen von *Regionen* muss noch die Regel hinzugefügt werden:
Manche Namen im Neutrum werden mit, andere ohne Artikel verwendet:
_Bayern_ versus _das Engadin_


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> _Bayern_ versus _das Engadin_


Auch, wenn Bayern 1871 seine Souveränität verloren hat, handelt es sich hierbei immer noch um einen Landesnamen, während Engadin eine geographische Beschreibung ist. Wir sagen ja auch _das Rheintal_ und nicht nur _Rheintal_.


----------



## cuore romano

Glockenblume said:


> Grundsätzlich gefällt mir Deine Zusammenfassung.
> 
> Dennoch habe ich noch ein paar Fragen und Anmerkungen:
> 
> 1.) Ist berndfs Zusammenfassung *Konsens* unter den hier mitdiskutierenden Foristen?
> 
> 2.) "Bei maskulinen Namen" > Heißt das "bei *allen* maskulinen Namen" oder "bei* manchen* maskulinen Namen"?
> Im zweiten Fall: Bei welchen?
> 
> 3.) Das, was du schreibst, betrifft *Länder*namen.
> Bei Namen von *Regionen* muss noch die Regel hinzugefügt werden:
> Manche Namen im Neutrum werden mit, andere ohne Artikel verwendet:
> _Bayern_ versus _das Engadin_




1) Ja, ich finde sie gut - knapp und bündig.
(Wobei ich mich allerdings frage, welche Auswirkung diese Art von Abstimmung haben könnte.)

2) Für mich heißt eine allgemeine Formulierung = alle

3) Das Engadin ist doch ein (Hoch) Tal, also _das_.
Mir fallen im Moment keine Regionen ein, die nicht den (manchmal nur noch gedachten ) Zusatz Tal, Wald oder Ebene haben.


----------



## Glockenblume

cuore romano said:


> 3) Das Engadin ist doch ein (Hoch) Tal, also _das_.
> Mir fallen im Moment keine Regionen ein, die nicht den (manchmal nur noch gedachten ) Zusatz Tal, Wald oder Ebene haben.


das/der Elsass


----------



## cuore romano

das Elsass


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> das/der Elsass


Ist aber wohl wegen des schwankenden Genus hier kein Gegenbeispiel.


----------



## ablativ

Was bei "Elsass" schwankt, ist die Rechtschreibung, früher "Elsaß", jetzt oft, aber nicht immer, "Elass" geschrieben. Das Geschlecht war, wie cuore schreibt und soweit ich weiß,  schon immer sächlich.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Was bei "Elsass" schwankt, ist die Rechtschreibung, früher "Elsaß", jetzt oft, aber nicht immer, "Elass" geschrieben. Das Geschlecht war, wie cuore schreibt und soweit ich weiß,  schon immer sächlich.


Nein. Erst seit 1871,


----------



## ablativ

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Dadvan

Ländernamen mit einem Artikel:
Der Iran
Der Iraq
Der Libanon
Der Kongo
Der Sudan
Die Ukraine 
Die Mongolei
Die Dominikanische Respublik 
Die Türkei 
Die Schweiz 
Die Niederlande
Die USA (Pl)


----------



## Hutschi

Glockenblume said:


> Bei Städtenamen habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie alle neutrum sind - aber ist dem tatsächlich so?



Zumindest in Dialekten nicht. Ich bin in Steinach geboren, und es wurde lokal weiblich betrachtet. (nei *die* Schdeenich=nach (dem) Steinach (hinein).)
In Standarddeutsch wird es aber wieder sächlich.

Mir fällt aber kein standarddeutscher Stadtname ein, der nicht sächlich ist.

Ich habe noch eine Ländernamenliste gefunden für Länder mit Artikeln:

http://www.deutschegrammatik20.de/wp-content/Liste-Ländernamen-mit-Artikel2.pdf
Ich kann sie wegen der hier gültigen Regeln nicht vollständig zitieren, sie ist zu lang. Also lasse ich es.


EIn Stadtteil kann aber ein anderes Geschlecht haben. "Der Wedding" (in Berlin). (Wie war es vor der Eingemeindung? Gibt es noch andere Orte, die den ursprünglichen Artikel im Ortsnamen behalten haben?)


----------



## JClaudeK

Dadvan said:


> Ländernamen mit einem Artikel:
> Der Iran
> Der Iraq


Wirklich? 
Siehe, was dazu im  folgenden Wikipedia-Artikel steht:


> Problematisch wird das ganze auch dadurch, dass einige Medien diese Staatennamen – im deutschen und österreichischen amtlichen Sprachgebrauch des StAGN als falsch geltend, in der Schweiz aber immer noch amtlich verwendet – als Maskulina gebrauchten, heutzutage aber auf Neutra umgestellt haben.[1] So verwenden beispielsweise der Spiegel[4], die Süddeutsche Zeitung[5] und die Zeit[6] den Landesnamen _Iran_ ohne Artikel, die Bild,[7] die FAZ[8] und Cicero mit Artikel.[9] Der Stern hingegen zeigt sich flexibel und verwendet beide Versionen.[10] Zudem erlaubt der Duden in diesen Fällen beide Genera für die folgenden Zweifelsfälle:
> 
> Eine Liste:
> 
> Der/das Irak CH
> Der/das Iran CH


----------



## Hutschi

Es geht dort darum, ob man in Wikipediaartikeln den Artikeln verwenden will, also um einheitlichere Gestaltung. Es geht nicht um orthografische oder grammatische Eigenschaften, sondern um Wikipedia-Stil.

Das Zitat beschäftigt sich mit Hinweisen und Vorschlägen zum Stil.
Ich habe selbst an solchen Diskussionen teilgenommen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Es geht nicht um orthografische oder grammatische Eigenschaften, sondern um Wikipedia-Stil.


Ja schon, aber die Informationen über den unterschiedlichen Gebrauch in den verschiedenen Zeitungen/ den Gebrauch in der Schweiz  können alle interessieren.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist richtig. Danke für die Klärung.
Mein Punkt war: Es ist eine Meinungsäußerung, ein Meinungsbild, kein eigentlicher Artikel.
Im Gegensatz zur Wikipediaartikeln unterliegt es nicht der gegenseitigen Qualitätskontrolle sondern dient dieser.
(Ich hoffe, dass dieser Hinweis ok ist.)


----------

